# Suggestions for Weapon-Mounted SureFire M6?



## cyberpunk (Apr 16, 2008)

I apologize in advance if this is something I could find via a search, but I have no luck with this site's search functionality.

Has anybody on the forum ever turned a SureFire M6 into a weapon-mounted light? I have a Benelli M4 that I would love to mount my M6 onto. I called SureFire to ask if they have (or know of any) mounting accessories for this and they told me to use duct-tape.

Does anybody know of a mounting system slightly more sophisticated than tape for the M6??


----------



## BSBG (Apr 16, 2008)

Pipe clamps?

:huh:


----------



## Glen C (Apr 16, 2008)

Did they suggest Surefire brand duct tape? :lolsign:

I am actually surprised at that answer, here is a bracket a client of mine had made up for his Wolf Eyes Boxer, similar size to an M6.


----------



## LumenMan (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm actually looking for something similar as well ! Do you wanna sell ?? :naughty:

Does anyone make a "scope ring" type of light holder for the M6? I'm looking to use this with the quad-rail system on my M4.


----------



## Illum (Apr 18, 2008)

surefire suggested duck tape?
:wow:
Times are really changing aren't they? suddenly duct tape resists recoil better than a dedicated mount


----------



## Duodec (Apr 18, 2008)

Some friends overseas have said they use (or have seen used) heavy rubber strips or bands, like inner tube rubber to do ad-hoc accessory attachments. It beats getting tape goo all over everything and its relatively easy to wrap and unwrap.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 19, 2008)

Duodec said:


> Some friends overseas have said they use (or have seen used) heavy rubber strips or bands, like inner tube rubber to do ad-hoc accessory attachments. It beats getting tape goo all over everything and its relatively easy to wrap and unwrap.


 
Definitely sounds better than tape! .

I do like the device Glen C posted...wish something like that was actually available.

I may just go with Plan B: I purchased a Surefire M80 (rail mount assembly). It's going to be a heck of a lot easier finding accessories to mount an M4 than an M6...so, perhaps I'll go that route, instead.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Apr 19, 2008)

We have lots of fabricators on here, im sure they could custom make you something, I would try that before going the M4 route.

-Evan


----------



## adamlau (Apr 19, 2008)

Most flashlight rail mounts (VLTOR, LaRue, Knight's, GG&G, B&T) are sized for 1.040 maximum. You may want to review this post regarding possible issues (FTF = Fail To Fire) with the M80.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 19, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Most flashlight rail mounts (VLTOR, LaRue, Knight's, GG&G, B&T) are sized for 1.040 maximum. You may want to review this post regarding possible issues (FTF = Fail To Fire) with the M80.


 
So...I haven't totally escaped Surefire's suggestion of using tape, per the contents of that thread! :duh2:


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> We have lots of fabricators on here, im sure they could custom make you something, I would try that before going the M4 route.
> 
> -Evan


 
I'm certainly game for that! I'll do some searches to see who might be interested.

In the meantime - if any such fabricators that read this are up for it, I'd love to discuss options with you. Send me a quote! A mounted M6 is certainly my preference!


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 19, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> We have lots of fabricators on here, im sure they could custom make you something, I would try that before going the M4 route.
> 
> -Evan


 
I just posted a WTB in the classifieds, for any fabricators that are interested in taking this on: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2150311#post2150311

If anybody can make something like the following, but sized for an M6, that would be awesome!
http://www.vltor.com/images/vscout2-600px.jpg


----------



## LumenMan (Apr 20, 2008)

Please keep me posted !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glen C (Apr 20, 2008)

PPC, not mine to sell unfortunately but very well made and stable so thought it may give a few options


----------



## BSBG (Apr 20, 2008)

Seek out a 500B? They are not really popular due to the weight, but it is basically an M6 in a dedicated forend. You lose the flexibility to attach other stuff to the forend though.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 20, 2008)

BSBG said:


> Seek out a 500B? They are not really popular due to the weight, but it is basically an M6 in a dedicated forend. You lose the flexibility to attach other stuff to the forend though.


 
The 500B is actually exactly what I'd like - but unless I misunderstand, it is not compatible with a Benelli M4 shotgun. I believe the 500B is for an AR15?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 21, 2008)

SureFire do not offer the M500 Series for shotguns.

Such a large and heavy light as an M6 on a shotgun would seem a bit overkill ?


----------



## Illum (Apr 21, 2008)

Overkill maybe, but considering the output you could win wars without firing rounds

Al. what was the M500B originally meant for?


----------



## Size15's (Apr 21, 2008)

As I understand it, the M500B is intended for outdoor situations such as perimeter work, site and asset protection etc. Basically where an M6 would be used for illumination but the operator needs to lay down rounds at what is being illuminated.
Obviously the weight would mean it's not a WeaponLight intended for taking on long treks. SureFire offer the AB TurboHead version for applications requiring range and less weight.

Al


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 21, 2008)

Size15's said:


> ...Such a large and heavy light as an M6 on a shotgun would seem a bit overkill ?


 
Actually, sounds perfect to me!


----------



## DieselTech (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm also curious, why the M6? Sure, it would be kind of cool, but it seems way too heavy to be practical. I have the 2 cell foregrip light assembly (sorry, forget the model number) on my 870 and it does a pretty good job- plenty suitable for any situation indoors that I might want to use a shotgun for.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 21, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> I'm also curious, why the M6? Sure, it would be kind of cool, but it seems way too heavy to be practical. I have the 2 cell foregrip light assembly (sorry, forget the model number) on my 870 and it does a pretty good job- plenty suitable for any situation indoors that I might want to use a shotgun for.


 
I love the M6, and this combo really intrigues me. I'm not planning on going into battle, or engaging in a drawn-out gunfight, so the weight of this setup doesn't concern me. I don't plan on hiking with it, or carrying it for any extended period of time.

The Benelli M4 is a home-defense gun, and I like the idea of shinning 500 lumens - attached to a shotgun - on any unwanted intruder in my house. This is for a worst-case "bump in the night" scenario.

I know there are plenty of other, perfectly good options for my intended purpose - but quite simply, I want the M6 in all of its 500 lumens of glory, blinding the heck out of anybody unfortunate enough to be at the wrong end of my shotgun, should I be unfortunate enough to ever deal with this scenario.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you considered getting a set of Picatinny Rails for your shotgun and mounting two [smaller] flashlights and stacking their tape-switches so they both activate at the same time?


----------



## Glen C (Apr 22, 2008)

Cyberpunk, I have a number of clients who are brave Australians and operate in a country to the north of us and these clients use Steyr rifles. They often have a problem with groups of local children throwing rocks at them, but then find there is an older child behind then with some sort of weapon who then becomes a sniper as they chase the rock throwers. What many have picked up is the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake with Lumens Factory EO13 700 lumen lamp. It has a 1" body so fits straight onto a picatinny rail mount, rechargeable batteries which is handy and is inexpensive enough they can afford to pay for it themselves (or in your case cheap enough you could afford to leave it on the shotty, whilst keeping your M6 for more fun things). 

Unbelievably enough these guys can make the occasional phone call, I have spoken to one person who ordered one this week, he bought because his mates use this set up, to a man they like the "fxxx off" amount of light coming out the front, which is what I think you are trying to achieve with the M6. Good luck in your choices.

A link to the light in question: http://wolfeyes.com.au/wolf-eyes-rattlesnake-700-p-34.html


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 22, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Have you considered getting a set of Picatinny Rails for your shotgun and mounting two [smaller] flashlights and stacking their tape-switches so they both activate at the same time?


 
Can't say I had thought of that, but now that you bring it up, my first reaction is that I like the idea! I'll explore it - thanks!


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 22, 2008)

Glen C said:


> Cyberpunk, I have a number of clients who are brave Australians and operate in a country to the north of us and these clients use Steyr rifles. They often have a problem with groups of local children throwing rocks at them, but then find there is an older child behind then with some sort of weapon who then becomes a sniper as they chase the rock throwers. What many have picked up is the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake with Lumens Factory EO13 700 lumen lamp. It has a 1" body so fits straight onto a picatinny rail mount, rechargeable batteries which is handy and is inexpensive enough they can afford to pay for it themselves (or in your case cheap enough you could afford to leave it on the shotty, whilst keeping your M6 for more fun things).
> 
> Unbelievably enough these guys can make the occasional phone call, I have spoken to one person who ordered one this week, he bought because his mates use this set up, to a man they like the "fxxx off" amount of light coming out the front, which is what I think you are trying to achieve with the M6. Good luck in your choices.
> 
> A link to the light in question: http://wolfeyes.com.au/wolf-eyes-rattlesnake-700-p-34.html


 
Yes - a "fxxx off" amount of light is exactly what I'm after! 

Thanks for the tip, Glen C - I've been coming around to the fact that I'll probably have to go with a 1" body. Perhaps I'll combine your comments with Size15's and put a pair of Rattlesnakes on!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Apr 23, 2008)

2 weeks ago I had the rare opportunity to compare my W.E M90X EO-13v with a Surefire M6 with the HOLA MN21 in field conditions. The MN21 won, but just barely. However the MN20 LOLA doesn't stand a chance against the EO-13v.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 23, 2008)

They actually told you to use duct tape? That's hilarious.. I wonder if the guy was just joking with you. 

I know some people have tried it on cheaper guns with mixed results..


----------



## Glen C (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Fusion, it is nice to hear about these comparisons.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 23, 2008)

ampdude said:


> They actually told you to use duct tape? That's hilarious.. I wonder if the guy was just joking with you.
> 
> I know some people have tried it on cheaper guns with mixed results..


 
I'm sure it was a joke. I thought it was pretty funny, as well.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Apr 25, 2008)

cyberpunk said:


> I'm sure it was a joke. I thought it was pretty funny, as well.


 

I hope it was a joke...... :thinking: 

-Evan


----------

